# Saw Salmon in River



## GobyOneGnoby (Aug 18, 2010)

TK81 said:


> You never frequented TSS? Pretty sure he posted there a bunch.


Hung out there for little while under the same username. It was given to me by a friend's daughter while showing her how to 'properly' dispose of Goby while fishing Erie. It has stuck and she's very proud of it.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Omfg!


Yea, that cup is disgusting. WTF likes Alagoddamnbama anyway?!!

Go Noles!


----------



## anon09082020 (Oct 27, 2011)

6Speed said:


> Yea, that cup is disgusting. WTF likes Alagoddamnbama anyway?!!
> 
> Go Noles!



If the cup was truly accurate it would be from Wesco and styrofoam.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Saw 2 chrome bullets swim by today going 50 mph. The water is so low and clear right now it would be a tough task to even fish them.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

6Speed said:


> Yea, that cup is disgusting. WTF likes Alagoddamnbama anyway?!!
> 
> Go Noles!


I had high hopes for them this year. Finished my basement and bought a new 65 inch flat screen only to see college football cancelled.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

TK81 said:


> You never frequented TSS? Pretty sure he posted there a bunch.


 I remember a few but the one I missed was one who posted as a ******* from Hespitucky as "Nelson".


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

plugger said:


> I remember a few but the one I missed was one who posted as a ******* from Hespitucky as "Nelson".


I see a few of those old screen names here, but do not remember "Nelson". I take it he was a bit of a wild card?


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I love salmon. I suck at salmon fishing. Anyone know a good mail order salmon filet company?


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

TK81 said:


> I see a few of those old screen names here, but do not remember "Nelson". I take it he was a bit of a wild card?


He was a great troller....of threads


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

thegospelisgood said:


> I love salmon. I suck at salmon fishing. Anyone know a good mail order salmon filet company?


10th & M seafoods in Anchorage has good stuff and fair prices


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

TK81 said:


> I see a few of those old screen names here, but do not remember "Nelson". I take it he was a bit of a wild card?


 He claimed to live in a trailer in Hesperia or Newaygo and was always talking about snagging steelhead and salmon on a predominately fly fishing site. He talked about laying trout in the driveway and running them over with his, "Big ole mud tires". He wrote in a style that portrayed someone who was half literate but for some one that spent 34 years teaching half literate people it was obvious that he was literate with a great sense of humor.


----------



## Ojh (Sep 4, 2019)

plugger said:


> He claimed to live in a trailer in Hesperia or Newaygo and was always talking about snagging steelhead and salmon on a predominately fly fishing site. He talked about laying trout in the driveway and running them over with his, "Big ole mud tires". He wrote in a style that portrayed someone who was half literate but for some one that spent 34 years teaching half literate people it was obvious that he was literate with a great sense of humor.


That sounds like a buddy that asks flyfishing SteelHeaders what their favorite receipe for making fishsticks out of them. He's a hoot.


----------



## jumbojake (Apr 20, 2009)

De joys of a good ole Kangbang!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

jumbojake said:


> De joys of a good ole Kangbang!


Hell yeah kang bang!


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

You bucket heads make me laugh

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

jumbojake said:


> De joys of a good ole Kangbang!





Mr Burgundy said:


> Hell yeah kang bang!


 this mite help ya with the Kangbang,, last year about this time i seen kings n that was about 10 days after i saw my first steelie, well i saw my first steelie about a week ago (the grand)stress jumping like crazy at the mouth of a creek, trying to get outa the piss warm water,,,,,,,,,,,, good luck guys, go gitum


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh shat... grab your rods, it's on lol. Still got time, dont leave for another 8 days.


----------



## MoJoRisin' (Jan 30, 2004)

Anyone see any clowns out there yet?


----------



## SkunkCity (May 15, 2019)

Going to give it a go tomorrow evening and Saturday morning. Not expecting much, but getting antsy!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've got the itch too, however the forecast isnt looking very good. Hope for rain


----------

